

Kraftwerk – portable fuel cell power generator - monort
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-innovative-portable-power-plant

======
thomasfl
They have should stated more clearly that fuel cells doesn't pollute. There
are plenty of people that don't know this.

~~~
maxerickson
I think for the luxury gadget market an oversimplification like that would not
generate net positive attention.

I say it's an oversimplification because there is pollution generated
manufacturing the thing, and in sourcing/refining/packaging the fuel.

